# I Don't Know How Much I Can Take



## Lost N Young (Apr 8, 2007)

well I'm quite young and at secondary school.. its about the most hardest years of my life. i found out that all my friends have been really bitchy about me and said they hated me .. which i did over hear and they denied it , i find it really hard to trust people or if  I do it takes me ages to trust them and i don't think that should be normal if there my friends. my ex boy friend adored me and we spent everyday together until he tried to have sex with me and said that he knew i would be easy , i couldn't believe it and ever since then I've been like this. as the days go on i want to end my life more and more , i hate the way i look, act and feel about certain things but i don't know if i should be feeling this way, i know i cant talk to any one at school or my parents cos the school would tell on me and my parents wouldn't understand as they said yesterday that a person my age can't feel depressed or anything , I'm a strong Christian and attend church often  so i feel guilty about feeling this way !! can someone please help me !!  xx Kelly xx


----------



## Halo (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: I Don;t Know How Much I Can Take !!*

Lost N Young,

I am sorry that you are in pain and hurting and many people on this forum I am sure can relate to the feeling of not wanting to continue on at one time or another. 

I know you said that you can't talk to anyone at your school or your parents but if you are seriously thinking that you want to end your life then this is serious and one that you need to talk to someone about. Is there a friend, a family member or teacher that you trust that you could talk to about how you are feeling.  You really do need to tell someone and not bear these feelings on your own.

Anyone at any age can be depressed and for various reasons.  Just because you are a good strong christian and attend church doesn't mean that you can't be depressed and be in need of help.  The first step is reaching out to someone like you did on here.

Good luck, take care and hang on.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: I Don;t Know How Much I Can Take !!*

hello kelly, nice to meet you and :welcome:

i am sorry to hear you are having a difficult time. it sounds like depression to me and that is something that you would need help with. depression is very difficult to beat on your own. does your school have any kind of confidential counselling services available? i think the important thing is that you reach out to someone in real life who may be able to help you. maybe talking to someone from your church would be helpful as well in addition to the school counsellor.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2007)

> my parents wouldn't understand as they said yesterday that a person my age can't feel depressed or anything



Parents will say other crazy things like "My child would never do drugs." When it hits home, however, that their child is thinking about suicide, is on drugs, or is pregnant, then their attitude can quickly change and their instincts to help their children come into play.   Also, therapists do sometimes encourage a quick session of family therapy to educate parents about  their child's depression, adjustment issues, etc.


----------



## Lost N Young (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank yew. where could i go for help would my doctor be able to help me ? the problem is i dnt want my parents finding out ?? they would flip !!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, your doctor could probably recommend someone.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2007)

> the problem is i dnt want my parents finding out ?? they would flip !!



You won't know that until you tell them.  Frankly, so what?  Your parents are your best resource for the mundane tasks of driving you to the doctor's office, therapist's office, etc.


----------



## Halo (Apr 8, 2007)

Lost,

I can tell you that when I was younger and didn't tell my parents about my depression and suicidal thoughts and went to someone else instead, although they were relieved that I talked to someone, they were hurt that I had not come to them to begin with.  Although I thought that they were going to flip if I told them, I was surprised how supportive they wanted to be all because they loved me.  Your parents might surprise you, as mine did with me.


----------



## AVC (Apr 8, 2007)

You can talk to all of us here, there are people here who actually care and that will help out too!  

People of all ages have the same problems you are having, this is a part of life and growing up.

Welcome to the forum, we are glad you are here !!


----------



## Miette (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello Kelly,
First of all, I'm sorry you are going through this.  As the others have said, lots of us here can relate to not wanting to go on from time to time.  I think you need to talk to someone about how you are feeling.  Your doctor is a good suggestion.  Perhaps if you are scared to tell your parents, you could ask another adult that you trust or choose to talk to, such as a school counsellor, to tell your parents with you, so you don't have to do it alone.  I really understand how scary it is to tell your parents about these feelings, but as others have mentioned, they can be good allies if they understand how you are feeling.


----------

